# Curly winter coats



## gambler (Jan 15, 2008)

Our new 3 yr old pony, Bullet, has a curly winter coat. It is almost marcelled on his back!! His mane and tail are profuse, but not curly. Do you think he may be mixed with Nokota Pony or some other blood that has curly winter coats? Or do some Shetlands have them? None of our shetlands in the past had them, registered or not. Thanks!


----------



## Lewella (Jan 15, 2008)

Every once in a while you'll find a Shetland with either wavy body hair or wavy mane and tail. Happens in minis too. My 27 year old stallion has a pretty good wave to his winter coat and his summer coat will curl right up if he gets sweaty!


----------



## gambler (Jan 15, 2008)

Lewella said:


> Every once in a while you'll find a Shetland with either wavy body hair or wavy mane and tail. Happens in minis too. My 27 year old stallion has a pretty good wave to his winter coat and his summer coat will curl right up if he gets sweaty!






Interesting!! I was thinking maybe he was mixed with Bashkir or Nokota Pony. But I am not a breed snob, I was just curious. He is sure a pretty thing!! Thanks for your reply.


----------



## susanne (Jan 16, 2008)

My classic Shetland filly, Scarlet Ribbons, is sporting quite the Marcelle, as a matter of fact. We had already found in summer that she has a beautiful wave to mane, forelock, and tail, so this wasn't a huge surprise.

Trouble is, all of that lovely wave is nearly hidden by the mud after all of our rain. At times, she hardly appears to be pinto!


----------



## gambler (Jan 16, 2008)

susanne said:


> My classic Shetland filly, Scarlet Ribbons, is sporting quite the Marcelle, as a matter of fact. We had already found in summer that she has a beautiful wave to mane, forelock, and tail, so this wasn't a huge surprise.
> 
> Trouble is, all of that lovely wave is nearly hidden by the mud after all of our rain. At times, she hardly appears to be pinto!






So I guess he is a Shetland! I wonder what causes the curl/wave in some and not in others??


----------



## StellaLenoir (Jan 16, 2008)

wow! I am glad to read this! My mare Rainbow, has a wavy winter coat. This is my first winter with her, and I kept trying to brush it out OH!

her mane is very thick and with a very slight wave. Her colt, has super wavy mane and tail hair like little cork screw curls.



he is super fuzzy.

Being a new horse mom, I thought something was maybe wrong





thanks!!!


----------

